# The Vicar



## narra

The Chief/Steward .Called me up to his office.If I remember rightly it was the ORCADES. He said LINE I want you to take this fella into SYDNEY to the department store,and get him rig out in checks/tshirt ect.HE will be working under you in the plate house.Iwas running it that trip.Anyway you can imagine the language in the plate house and the subjects ie/ sex beer ect!George was working his passage back to Blighty .One day he asked me what did I Want out of life.Being about 18 at the time I replied ,So long as I had a bird on my arm , pint in my hand and a pound in my pocket I'm happy.He seemed a weird cote at the time.this is a true story.HE turned out to be The RIGHT REVERENCE G. H. MORGAN.He was a bleeding VIcar!!!! Narra


----------



## ben27

good day narra,sm.yesterday,11:41.the vicar.a amusing post,you could look on it as a confession.and a good deed.regards ben27


----------



## trotterdotpom

They're everywhere, Narra. We were married by a Catholic Army Chaplain .... by coincidence it turned out he had frequently discussed life, the universe and everything with the Best Man while they shared a bush latrine in Vietnam.

John T.


----------



## Samsette

The latrine was ever a great place for contemplation, but sharing one with a chaplain is a hole too far. Must have been the officers' craphouse.


----------



## spongebob

Have you never kept company while sitting on a long drop?
The mind boggles as to what conversations might emerge. How long for a drop to plop could be an opener, perhaps a vicar might be quicker.
Think of the debate and discussion we must miss due to this modern closeted life.

Bob


----------



## Dickyboy

narra said:


> The Chief/Steward .Called me up to his office.If I remember rightly it was the ORCADES. He said LINE I want you to take this fella into SYDNEY to the department store,and get him rig out in checks/tshirt ect.HE will be working under you in the plate house.Iwas running it that trip.Anyway you can imagine the language in the plate house and the subjects ie/ sex beer ect!George was working his passage back to Blighty .One day he asked me what did I Want out of life.Being about 18 at the time I replied ,So long as I had a bird on my arm , pint in my hand and a pound in my pocket I'm happy.He seemed a weird cote at the time.this is a true story.HE turned out to be The RIGHT REVERENCE G. H. MORGAN.He was a bleeding VIcar!!!! Narra


The RIGHT REVERENCE G. H. MORGAN couldn't have got a better insight into the Merchant Seaman's mindset could he! (Jester)


----------



## sidsal

On the old HMS Conway we had an officer who was a bit of a comedian. In between changing reels on the occasional film in the hold he would recite music hall turns- one of which was this:-
The Vicar and I

Dear friends I am the curate of Slushford-on-Creek
My name is the Reverend Septimus Meek
The Vicar and I work so hard as a rule
Today there’s a meeting of our Sunday School

Chorus:
And the Vicar and I will be there
Because we are an industrious pair.

The mothers of course, at the meeting will be
And all afternoon we’ll be handing out tea
And a silver collection will be taken at three

Chorus:
And the Vicar and I………

Poor Mrs Jones has got pains in her knees
And she suffers a lot so I fear
But today all her troubles forgotten will be
For this afternoon she has got friends for tea

Chorus:
And the Vicar and I ………….

But this afternoon she’ll forget all her pain
With tea and cakes she’ll be quite well again
And the Squire’s sending a case of champagne.

Chorus:
And the Vicar and I ………………

Elizabeth Ermintrude, our “village belle”
Is to be married today to Samuel Snell
And what’s more..
Most of the boys who have kissed her before
Will be waiting to greet her in queues at the door

Chorus:
And the Vicar and I will be there
For we are an industrious pair.


----------



## narra

Like it spongebob,very apt.Narra


----------



## Ron Dean

I once sailed with a gentleman of the cloth who was returning to England after a period of serving as a missionary somewhere in Africa.
On his farewell one of the natives had baked a cake in his honour. He was somewhat dubious about the cake, though it looked ok with a copious sprinkling of currants on top.
As soon as the knife was about to cut the cake, his misgivings were realised, as all the currants flew away. (Cloud)

Ron.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Samsette said:


> The latrine was ever a great place for contemplation, but sharing one with a chaplain is a hole too far. Must have been the officers' craphouse.


Don't think my Best Man, although he was a fine fellow, would have been allowed in the officers' bog (if there was such a thing).

John T


----------

